# Help Please - Any Idea who this artist is?



## Spacemonkey1982 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi, we've been sorting through some things handed down by family and have come across an oil on canvas painting. There is a signature, but I don't recognise it / can't fully decipher it and hoped that some one on here may be able to help?


----------

